# '79 Monte Carlo - Blue Magic, ELITE C.C.



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

I bought the car for $1000 from a friend of the family and stored it until i got my license. Started to drive it to school about 3-4 months later. It was originally a Landau but i took the vinyl off only to find a rust hole on the front passenger side corner of the roof, fixed it and shaved the divider molding. Then I body worked and primered the hood, trunk, and roof. Now I have been working on it little by little since September and recently stopped driving it to really tear into it and to replace the motor with a 5.7 liter 350 from a Suburban and to paint it. I'm only 17 and I'm doing all the body work by myself with some advice from my family. Here's what it looks like so far.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

I recently shaved the door handles and trunk lock, did all of the body work, welding, wiring, and primering on my own



















Still gotta finish the other door, but I only get to work on it during the weekends.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

VERY NICE TO SEE YOUR NEW RIDE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN looks good homie


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 12 2007, 12:17 AM~9432626
> *DAMN looks good homie
> *


Thanks!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

do it up homie Cali style :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 12 2007, 09:51 AM~9434337
> *do it up homie Cali style  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah gonna drop it on some 13 x 7s. I want to lift it but since its my daily driver I'm just gonna lower it.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 12 2007, 09:51 AM~9434337
> *do it up homie Cali style  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 HOMIE, DO IT UP LIKE THE ONE IN THE BACKGROUND!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

good progress homie can't wait to see some more pics


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 13 2007, 08:19 AM~9443198
> *good progress homie can't wait to see some more pics
> *


x2


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

nice project homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

* LOOKS LIKE SO FAR SO GOOD DOGG!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback, hopefully I'll get to work on it this weekend and get more pics up.


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

got some new pics from today. i'll post them in a few minutes.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Finished up the passenger side door today


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Shaved the trunk lock too


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn bro that monte looks clean.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

that monte carlo is clean as fuck!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Dec 16 2007, 01:05 PM~9464975
> *that monte carlo is clean as fuck!
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im sure that this will be a very nice one when complete. nice body work man!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

nice monte, keep the pic's comeing and good luck


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll have some more pics up soon, just havent had time to load them onto my computer


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 Looks totally differnt now from when u started on it lil AL!!! Fuckin dope!! :thumbsup: and another :thumbsup: for doing all the work yourself u got that dealba talent


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 24 2007, 06:34 PM~9523812
> *:0 Looks totally differnt now from when u started on it lil AL!!! Fuckin dope!! :thumbsup: and another :thumbsup: for doing all the work yourself u got that dealba talent
> *


thanks bro! :thumbsup: to you too, I seen some of the striping you've been doing and that shit is tight!


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

HERE BRO THIS IS FOR INSPERATION. KEEP THEM MONTES ROLLIN LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Dec 25 2007, 07:32 PM~9530541
> *HERE BRO THIS IS FOR INSPERATION. KEEP THEM MONTES ROLLIN LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn that is a clean ass monte! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Finally got the new pics.
Took the rear bumper and tail lights off and started to work on the quarter panels









the driver's side was pretty clean other than a few dents









the passenger's side on the other hand was previously hit and bodyworked but the bondo was cracking so i stripped it and am currently redoing it.

Finished the driver's side quarter panel yesterday


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: looks good homie


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks clean and smooth take pride in the fact its a part of you and your part of it, :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

real clean work homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

u gonna have lamberson hit it up? :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn another one huh

i know this one will be bad too 

goodluck


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

Keep up the good work I can't believe someone your age is doing all that by yourself. GOOD SHIT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Finally got the passenger's side quarter panel in primer. I'll post pics when i get some.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

LiL Albert Doin the Damn Thang!!!!

Ur gonna inspire me to Hit my Monte>>>>>

But in the Future, hittin the Cutty now

Keep up the Good Work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Today was a busy day; went to the junk yard to get some moldings i needed, and i got both of the bumpers in primer and started to tear the front clip apart. here are some pics:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

any one know where i could find a driver's side headlight bezel and running light?
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT
anyone know where i could find some parts?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jan 8 2008, 10:09 PM~9644906
> *TTT
> anyone know where i could find some parts?
> *


EBAY?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure if this will help but here

opgi.com

or

thepartsplaceinc.com


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks i found the headlight bezel on ebay hopefuly i win it. I've been really going hard on the car and started to fix the header panel and front fenders. I'll post pics when i get some.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jan 14 2008, 10:39 PM~9697461
> *Thanks i found the headlight bezel on ebay hopefuly i win it. I've been really going hard on the car and started to fix the header panel and front fenders. I'll post pics when i get some.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Finally got the pics and got the drivers side fender in primer. :biggrin:


----------



## bdbob45 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice ride homie! Good luck with it!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

keep up the good work homie!! can't wait to see it finish!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow looks good homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks good Homie
For parts u can also try Dixie monte carlo parts I think they are in N.C


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Jan 25 2008, 06:52 PM~9784771
> *Looks good Homie
> For parts u can also try Dixie monte carlo parts I think they are in N.C
> *


yeah i stumbled upon them the other day. Gonna hit them up up on monday.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTMFT any updates


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 11 2008, 09:49 PM~9920891
> *TTMFT any updates
> *


yeah i've been slipping on taking pictures but i got all of the body work done and its in yellow primer now.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Feb 12 2008, 11:22 PM~9930401
> *yeah i've been slipping on taking pictures but i got all of the body work done and its in yellow primer now.
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey homie when you tore the vinyl top off what did you use to fix the rust holes underneath


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

hey ese firme body work on el monte post some more pictures :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 14 2008, 01:26 PM~9942537
> *Hey homie when you tore the vinyl top off what did you use to fix the rust holes underneath
> *


well first i cut out the surrounding area that was rusted, then i took a piece of sheet metal and shaped it to the roof which was a bitch to do, then i welded it in place and used bondo to give the perfect shape. That was a big learning experience for me! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Feb 14 2008, 11:40 PM~9947239
> *well first i cut out the surrounding area that was rusted, then i took a piece of sheet metal and shaped it to the roof which was a bitch to do, then i welded it in place and used bondo to give the perfect shape. That was a big learning experience for me!  :biggrin:
> *


what kind of welder did you use cause I have a old mini stick welder :uh:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 14 2008, 11:56 PM~9947328
> *what kind of welder did you use cause I have a old mini stick welder :uh:
> *


a tig welder i think


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Feb 15 2008, 08:16 PM~9953537
> *a tig welder i think
> *


  orale.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

I know I really let this topic die but this weekend i finally got all the jambs and underside of the hood and trunk in paint!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

lookn good homie!


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

looks good, did pretty well for your first ride!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: that looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy+Mar 11 2008, 02:01 AM~10140755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, I appreciate it. Now i gotta block the outside to get it sprayed! :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 12 2008, 09:52 AM~10144764
> *Its actually my second now, I have the orange lincoln too, but it is the first i did all of the body mods on!
> *


very nice, so you had the orange lincoln before you could drive? :cheesy:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Mar 11 2008, 05:50 PM~10145205
> *very nice, so you had the orange lincoln before you could drive? :cheesy:
> *


yup i got it when i was like 14 or 15 and couldnt drive it for like 2 years, it was torture, but at least my pops got to roll it while i rode shotgun :roflmao:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 11 2008, 12:11 AM~10139712
> *I know I really let this topic die but this weekend i finally got all the jambs and underside of the hood and trunk in paint!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN BAD ASS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

LOOKIN GREAT HOMIE!! KEEP THE UPDATES COMIN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice build! makes me miss my monte


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

you can really see the flake in this pic! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn :0 now that looks really good and the Linc last night on low life looked clean


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 10:44 PM~10172540
> *Damn :0 now that looks really good and the Linc last night on low life looked clean
> *


Thanks bro. That show came out very good


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 14 2008, 10:55 PM~10172614
> *Thanks bro. That show came out very good
> *


yeah it did  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 14 2008, 11:29 PM~10171993
> *you can really see the flake in this pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE FLAKE DID YOU USE??


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2008, 08:47 AM~10179501
> *WHAT SIZE FLAKE DID YOU USE??
> *


I think its micro flake.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Got all the paint and flake ready for it. Now i just gotta finish blocking it and get it sprayed! I'll post pics when I get some.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 25 2008, 07:12 PM~10255063
> *Got all the paint and flake ready for it. Now i just gotta finish blocking it and get it sprayed! I'll post pics when I get some.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Looking good Albert :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 27 2008, 10:36 AM~10267886
> *Looking good Albert :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! Should be out within the next month if everything goes right! :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

damn nice work!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 30 2008, 03:31 PM~10291110
> *damn nice work!!!
> *


THANK YOU! I got it all ready and masked up for paint today, so it should be blue pretty soon! :biggrin:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

nice project.. off to a good start at such a young age. keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

It is officially painted! I'll post some picture tomorrow.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Apr 1 2008, 11:14 PM~10312774
> *It is officially painted! I'll post some picture tomorrow.
> *


DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE DA PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn server


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

free bump :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey I just realized who you are....you're Albert's son right?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 2 2008, 01:08 PM~10317557
> *Hey I just realized who you are....you're Albert's son right?
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: your just realizing it now :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 2 2008, 03:08 PM~10317557
> *Hey I just realized who you are....you're Albert's son right?
> *


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 2 2008, 01:08 PM~10317557
> *Hey I just realized who you are....you're Albert's son right?
> *


Yeah bro I'm Albert's son, Albert Jr.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Here it is after all the blocking and primering. It's finally blue. now i just gotta do the bumpers and some other pieces. All of the moldings and emblems are going to the chrome shop tomorrow! Not the best pics but i'll get more soon. You really have to see it in the sun to see all the flake in the paint! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Apr 2 2008, 08:02 PM~10321578
> *Here it is after all the blocking and primering. It's finally blue. now i just gotta do the bumpers and some other pieces. All of the moldings and emblems are going to the chrome shop tomorrow! Not the best pics but i'll get more soon. You really have to see it in the sun to see all the flake in the paint!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn Albert that looks clean :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

another clean de alba creation. good work homie.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2008, 09:32 AM~10324683
> *Damn Albert that looks clean :biggrin: :yes:
> *


THANKS!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

nice monte bro...tryin 2 finish mine up as well...what blue is that you sprayin??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Apr 4 2008, 09:11 PM~10338078
> *THANKS!
> *


ill come by and check it out next week....


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 5 2008, 02:01 PM~10342552
> *ill come by and check it out next week....
> *


yeah theres gonna be PLENTY of new stuff to see on this trip


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Apr 4 2008, 07:24 PM~10338168
> *nice monte bro...tryin 2 finish mine up as well...what blue is that you sprayin??
> *


cobalt blue with micro flake.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

any updates Albert


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 12 2008, 10:45 PM~10402619
> *any updates Albert
> *


yeah i got all of the bumpers and other pieces painted and i got all my stuff back from the chromer


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Apr 13 2008, 08:17 PM~10408979
> *yeah i got all of the bumpers and other pieces painted and i got all my stuff back from the chromer
> *


pics


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

colorsanding it right now, i'll post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Apr 2 2008, 11:05 PM~10321609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT CHINGON HOMIE!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*it was cool hanging out with you and the family again.....nothing but love for you guys....*


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 27 2008, 01:02 AM~10512731
> *it was cool hanging out with you and the family again.....nothing but love for you guys....
> *


yeah it was good hanging out with you too bean, you know you're like part of the family!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

The monte and my new 64


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE  LOVING THE 64 AS WELL :biggrin: (AND LUCKY FOR HAVING 2 CARS)


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 2 2008, 11:19 PM~10565063
> *LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE  LOVING THE 64 AS WELL :biggrin: (AND LUCKY FOR HAVING 2 CARS)
> *


thanks


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@May 2 2008, 09:02 PM~10564382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

the car is pretty much all together now, today i blacked out the tail lights, candied some other stuff, and sent the carb to get rebuilt. i'll post pics when i get a chance


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn man fuckin vary nice body work n nice job on the paint!!!! how old are you


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 10 2008, 08:07 PM~10625729
> *damn man fuckin vary nice body work n nice job on the paint!!!! how old are you
> *


thanks bro, im 17 but my pops did the paint on it, thats pretty much the only thing i didnt do.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn man well your monte still lookz good


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2008, 07:58 PM~10631503
> *damn man well your monte still lookz good
> *


 thanks bro! i gotta put up some new pics cuz its pretty much all together now :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@May 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10638681
> *thanks bro! i gotta put up some new pics cuz its pretty much all together now  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

That's a badass Monte Carlo homie! Nice job!! 
If you don't mind me askin', where'd you get the projector headlights? I've been lookin for some for my MC.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 16 2008, 12:35 AM~10668325
> *That's a badass Monte Carlo homie! Nice job!!
> If you don't mind me askin', where'd you get the projector headlights? I've been lookin for some for my MC.    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! they sell them on ebay bro. they're not that expensive either.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 12 2007, 09:21 PM~9440569
> *yeah gonna drop it on some 13 x 7s. I want to lift it but since its my daily driver I'm just gonna lower it.
> *


I say lift it anyways homie. My oldest brother bought an 82 Monte Carlo back in 82 brand new, threw some 13x7's and a 2 pump 4 battery setup, drove it daily for close to 10 years, after that he bought a truck, and now I got 2 rides, both lowriders and I drive em both everywhere and love it :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

That Monte Carlo is super clean homie! Before I bought my 70 Monte Carlo I was looking for a 78 to 80 Monte Carlo. I'm very happy with my 70 but seeing yours makes me wanna get one anyways :biggrin:. Real real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow+May 16 2008, 12:41 AM~10668371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, yeah im gonna lift it eventually but im gonna do the motor and interior first, but hey maybe by the super show it will be lifted


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

sick ass body work homie...........what kinf of blue paint is that cuz it looks sick give me the name, n brand i would really appreciated ................


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 16 2008, 01:35 AM~10668325
> *That's a badass Monte Carlo homie! Nice job!!
> If you don't mind me askin', where'd you get the projector headlights? I've been lookin for some for my MC.    :thumbsup:
> *


HEY BRO DO U HAVE A LINK FOR IT


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 8 2008, 11:05 PM~10827931
> *HEY BRO DO U HAVE A LINK FOR IT
> *


Link for what? :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn man this thing came out nice

i love it


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Came out real nice. :thumbsup: You gonna have Mike stripe it?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 10 2008, 12:26 PM~10838741
> *Came out real nice. :thumbsup: You gonna have Mike stripe it?
> *


Maybe but right now im fixing the hood cuz some poles fell right on it in the garage :angry: so im gonna fix the dents and scratches, re-clear the hood, and color sand and buff the whole car again. then maybe add some striping


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 9 2008, 12:55 AM~10828076
> *Link for what? :dunno:
> *


the projector headlights


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Its been a while since i updated this but i've been hard at work on it. Since the last time i added anything i've fixed the hood scratches, color sanded and rebuffed the car, got my windows tinted, and today i added the bumper moldings and i think it really set the car off! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

BEFORE:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

AFTER:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Next up is to get it striped this week and have it ready for the Imperials Show in Hawaiian Gardens!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WOW :wow: looks clean like how the chrome sets it off homie


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2008, 12:52 AM~11020653
> *WOW :wow: looks clean like how the chrome sets it off homie
> *


yeah it really did, makes the car look more complete :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 6 2008, 12:16 PM~11021919
> *yeah it really did, makes the car look more complete  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

thats one firme monte


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jul 6 2008, 03:04 PM~11023098
> *thats one firme monte
> *


thanks bro, im gonna start redoing the interior pretty soon too, i want to have it all ready by the super show


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 6 2008, 03:04 PM~11023324
> *thanks bro, im gonna start redoing the interior pretty soon too, i want to have it all ready by the super show
> *


Looks good bro!! I'm diggin' those bumper strips!! :thumbsup:

What you got planned for the interior? :dunno: :0


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 6 2008, 04:09 PM~11023339
> *Looks good bro!! I'm diggin' those bumper strips!! :thumbsup:
> 
> What you got planned for the interior? :dunno:  :0
> *


Probably suede/ leather and a lot of molded interior pieces :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Its getting striped as we speak! :cheesy:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

What do you guys think of the striping?


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

What do you guys think of the striping


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good. :thumbsup: Who did the striping?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Jul 11 2008, 10:29 AM~11063947
> *Looks good.  :thumbsup: Who did the striping?
> *


Some guy we know named Tom Clark. He does very good work.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn albert this is coming out nice!!!!

you taking it to vegas?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 11 2008, 01:14 PM~11065235
> *damn albert this is coming out nice!!!!
> 
> you taking it to vegas?
> *


definitely hopefully by then it'll be a plaque flyable car


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn albert those stripes are clean


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 11 2008, 05:48 PM~11067142
> *definitely hopefully by then it'll be a plaque flyable car
> *


sounds good
cant wait to c it 

o yea and i dont think ill be making any shows down there this year  
atleast before vegas :biggrin: 

my car is going through some changes :biggrin: tryna get it ready for vegas :0


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 11 2008, 12:13 PM~11065226
> *Some guy we know named Tom Clark. He does very good work.
> *


Looks awesome bro! BTW I noticed your car had a vinyl top. How bad was the rust? My Monte has one also and has lumps all around the driver side side of the roof.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 11 2008, 09:58 PM~11069128
> *Looks awesome bro! BTW I noticed your car had a vinyl top. How bad was the rust? My Monte has one also and has lumps all around the driver side side of the roof.
> *


The rust wasnt all that bad other than a spot above the windshield on the passenger that had a hole from the rust, but the rest of the roof was pretty clean. Just say a lil prayer, peel the vinyl off and hope for the best! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@May 16 2008, 03:12 AM~10668188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I ant trying to be rud but damn your ride lookd way better with out the tetns


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Im sure thats just for now.... till the Interior gets Done.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jul 13 2008, 01:53 PM~11077126
> *Im sure thats just for now.... till the Interior gets Done.
> *


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 13 2008, 09:03 AM~11076737
> *I ant trying to be rud but damn your ride lookd way better with out the tetns
> *


dont trip homie, i have a lil something planned for it


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

At the Imperials show :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Im redoing the interior right now but i'll keep the pics under wraps until its almost done :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 looks good bro. and yeah the tint doesn't look that good i would of put like a 20 or 25% on it :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2008, 10:37 PM~11155721
> *:0 looks good bro.  and yeah the tint doesn't look that good i would of put like a 20 or 25% on it :biggrin:
> *


yeah everyone is entitled to an opinion


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 11:45 PM~11155810
> *yeah everyone is entitled to an opinion
> *


simon


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2008, 10:48 PM~11155836
> *simon
> *


yup and thats just a temporary thing wont be on the car forever once the interior is done it comes off :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 11:51 PM~11155852
> *yup and thats just a temporary thing wont be on the car forever once the interior is done it comes off  :biggrin:
> *


  except for me once i get my tint I'm gonna leave my tint cause my interior fades fast :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2008, 10:52 PM~11155862
> * except for me once i get my tint I'm gonna leave my tint cause my interior fades fast :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah ill probably put blue tint, the dark tint is just a way to hide the interior since it is all original and shitty looking and missing a headliner, but im working on it and putting that custom touch on it :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 11:55 PM~11155885
> *yeah ill probably put blue tint, the dark tint is just a way to hide the interior since it is all original and shitty looking and missing a headliner, but im working on it and putting that custom touch on it  :cheesy:
> *


yeah the blue tint would look good on it  I was thinking of doing red tint on mine when i got finished with it but saw some cars with it and didn't like it.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2008, 11:01 PM~11155937
> *yeah the blue tint would look good on it  I was thinking of doing red tint on mine when i got finished with it but saw some cars with it and didn't like it.
> *


yeah just all depends on your taste bro


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 6 2008, 07:16 PM~11021919
> *yeah it really did, makes the car look more complete  :biggrin:
> *


X2! Love the car! You did a hell of a job!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what color is that again?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 30 2008, 11:47 PM~11222042
> *what color is that again?
> *


candy cobalt blue with micro flake


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Im redoing the interior now so i fugured i'd post some pics of what it looked like about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

love the 78-79 mc body


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah I think its the nicest of all of the G-bodies


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

nice ride man 

have u considerd painting the inner part of the grille blue i thik that would look sick


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Aug 18 2008, 03:16 AM~11370091
> *nice ride man
> 
> have u considerd painting the inner part of the grille blue i thik that would look sick
> *


I would but that grill it just a temporary thing. It will be receiving the custom grill treatment soon hopefully


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Still working on the interior and getting ready for Vegas. I'll post a few sneak peek pics when i get a chance. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 20 2008, 04:59 PM~11652643
> *Still working on the interior and getting ready for Vegas. I'll post a few sneak peek pics when i get a chance.  :biggrin:
> *


so your going to make vegas...???????


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam! nice monte!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2008, 03:05 PM~11652660
> *so your going to make vegas...???????
> *


Definitely!


----------



## chuyleal48 (Aug 20, 2008)

hey homie could you tell me where i can find those bumper moldings?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuyleal48_@Sep 21 2008, 08:27 PM~11660917
> *hey homie could you tell me where i can find those bumper moldings?
> *


I have them bro. Hit me up if you want a set.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Wheels are kinda dirty at the moment but i did put some new knockoffs


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

A lil sneak peek


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

Lookin' good homie! Can't wait to see more !! :cheesy:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Been a while since I last updated this topic but I have done a lot to this car in the last 2-3 months. Heres the first pic of it from the Super Show.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

So since the last time I updated this I lifted the car, made a custom grill, and redid and fully molded the interior.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh yeah and the car is now officially an ELITE car :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Now onto the interior. I fully molded the dash, kickpanels, all of the molding and revels, the quarter window pieces, doorpanels and made a custom decorative piece for the package tray. Other than that I added a digital dash which was a lot of work since no one makes one for these years of monte carlos. I also got a new set of seats with buckets in the front and a center console from a 1963 impala. I also had the carpet redone and a suede headliner installed. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....looking good, great job on the fabrication  
the car looked much different when you first bought it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

SETUP PIC'S?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Oct 13 2008, 10:32 PM~11855353
> *SETUP PIC'S?
> *


Nah its not really a show setup.....at least not yet. But it has 2 pumps and 6 batts in it.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

i CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN YOU DO CHANGE IT UP. I'M LOVING THE CAR YOU GUYS DO AWSOME WORK. I TALKED TO YOUR UNCLE THAT OWN'S THE ORANGE 61 A FEW YEARS BACK ON THE PHONE FOR LIKE 2 HRS., LOL HE IS COOL AS HELL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn Albert the monte looks clean  Really like the molded interior on it :biggrin: 

:cheesy: 
Beto


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Damn, beautiful! That interior took it to a new level


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 16 2008, 08:44 PM~11888107
> *Damn, beautiful!  That interior took it to a new level
> *


Thanks bro, it really came out better than I expected.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah that monte is rediculous,nice job


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just spent the last hr reading your topic and :wow:






great job


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 5 2008, 06:48 PM~12074112
> *Just spent the last hr reading your topic and :wow:
> great job
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

Clean ass monte homie mine is a big project but I bought mine for $500 buck and drove it home. not bad but will be time and sweat. I'll post some pics. Don't laugh but all my homies here in 806 got my bad into lowriders and hydro's


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

here's some pics

































































It's a pyle of shit now but It will be nice some day Keep up the good work homie Keep chevy's riding hard never let lowriders die.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Dec 13 2007, 07:56 PM~9448627
> * LOOKS LIKE SO FAR SO GOOD DOGG!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 14 2008, 12:10 AM~11855214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BigT (Jul 23, 2008)

nice job on the build it looks wicked nice man.. lookin really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for all of the positive comments! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:wave: lookin good homie!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 25 2008, 12:02 AM~12250855
> *:wave: lookin good homie!
> *


Thanks bro! I'm gonna need some striping for the trunk eventually, u available? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Nov 25 2008, 10:40 PM~12261092
> *Thanks bro! I'm gonna need some striping for the trunk eventually, u available?  :biggrin:
> *



am i avalible???


umm let me think


of course LOL let me know what u neeed


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

i just read through the whole topic. car had come a long way i love all the fiberglass work on the interior looks great. nice job bro!


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lookin Nice Albert! Got Any Pix Of The Setup?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Beautiful Monte!!! Very nice work!! Makes me want to go on the hunt for a 79 Monte


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Man thats a nice ass 79 you have there. I love the interior and the color :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm currently looking for some NOS bumper strips, but I might have to get at you for the aftermarket ones you have if I can't find them.


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

Where Did You Get The Tinted Tail Lights! Thos Are Nice!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 18 2009, 11:01 PM~12745546
> *Where Did You Get The Tinted Tail Lights! Thos Are Nice!
> *


I blacked out the originals.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Getting the car ready to hit the Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona, CA. I added some blue LEDs under the dash, put in a blue LED digital gauge display, added some molded and painted sun visors with TVs in them, added a DVD player, I put in an amp for the highs, and I put some "MAW" badges on the seats! I'll post pics when I get them. Anyone from the So Cal area should definately go check out the GNRS in Pomona, CA at the L.A. County Fairgrounds, its one of the best shows out there!


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

keep up the work on ur monte,,,here pics of mine i get this from an old lady, parked for 6 years, all og, with only 52k miles on it, to rips ,or dents,,only added the paint and rims so far ,,still more to come,,have to love the monte with them gangster curves to the body


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jan 19 2009, 12:00 AM~12746044
> *keep up the work on ur monte,,,here pics of mine i get this from an old lady, parked for 6 years, all og, with only 52k miles on it, to rips ,or dents,,only added the paint and rims so far ,,still more to come,,have to love the monte with them gangster curves to the body
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monte. :thumbsup: if you're interested in getting some bumper moldings hit me up!


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 19 2009, 01:07 AM~12746094
> *Nice Monte.  :thumbsup: if you're interested in getting some  bumper moldings hit me up!
> *


how much


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jan 19 2009, 12:08 AM~12746104
> *how much
> *


$160 + $13.95 for shipping. They are the same moldings that are on my MC


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

lets see the trunk


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

clean ride :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 19 2009, 02:46 PM~12750384
> *lets see the trunk
> *


Not ready for show just yet


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 19 2009, 02:10 AM~12746117
> *$160 + $13.95 for shipping. They are the same moldings that are on my MC
> *


Not a bad price


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

New Headliner


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 21 2009, 12:22 AM~12767983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Like Thos!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

wowo interior looks good albert


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 20 2009, 11:22 PM~12767983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that interior is real nice homie like da way it all flowz 2gether


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 21 2009, 08:23 AM~12769066
> *that interior is real nice homie like da way it all flowz 2gether
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 20 2009, 11:16 PM~12767905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKH 13 (Nov 26, 2007)

your MC is SICK!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive comments!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

Just went thru the whole topic and thats a sick car you built. Props for such good work at such a early age. 
79 Monte's are one of my favourite cars and I'm still on the hunt for one but when i do find one I'll definitely hit you up for those bumper strips.

Where did you get that shifter too if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Jan 23 2009, 03:47 PM~12795135
> *Just went thru the whole topic and thats a sick car you built. Props for such good work at such a early age.
> 79 Monte's are one of my favourite cars and I'm still on the hunt for one but when i do find one I'll definitely hit you up for those bumper strips.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! I got it from a company called cfr performance. You can order it online already chromed. :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

clean monte. keep up the hard work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

New Mario's Auto Works T-Shirts!
$15 + shipping
Available in Black, White, & Gray.
L, XL, XXL

Front










Back


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NICE WORK!! THE DE ALBAS GET DOWN!!!
I'M IN THE MIDST OF DOING MY 78 RIGHT NOW.
PURO


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 8 2008, 12:58 AM~12097169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS MONTE..... DAMMIT ITS CLEAN....... :worship: :worship:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

At the Roadster Show


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 23 2009, 10:13 PM~12797890
> *Thanks bro! I got it from a company called cfr performance. You can order it online already chromed.  :biggrin:
> *


Sweet thanks man,


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

damn man nice car eh.. :thumbsup: im only 16 tryna start with my 84 cutlass supreme and i think ima need some of ur advice hahah you know let me know how u did it :biggrin: but anyways homie good lookin with the MC ora pues late :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_frosty_@Feb 4 2009, 12:40 AM~12901429
> *damn man nice car eh..  :thumbsup: im only 16 tryna start with my 84 cutlass supreme and i think ima need some of ur advice hahah you know let me know how u did it  :biggrin:  but anyways homie good lookin with the MC ora pues late  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


Thanks. Its a lot of work bro, especially when ur going to skool and working. So just take ur time and be patient and it'll work out. Besides it'll be worth it in the end :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sken (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 3 2009, 09:59 PM~12899778
> *At the Roadster Show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 2 2009, 04:55 PM~13766301
> *
> *


Post some pics of your monte bro. I've never seen it other than ur avi and it looks clean.  :biggrin:


----------



## mike_bfdr (Jul 16, 2008)

dang man i wish my build will come as clean as yours....... all i got to do is find a painter and an upholster thats the only thing thats really holding me back


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 2 2009, 08:23 PM~13767458
> *Post some pics of your monte bro. I've never seen it other than ur avi and it looks clean.   :biggrin:
> *


It WAS clean untill I started messing around with it. I don't post it much cuz it's basically stock.
When I first got it.








^ It was crashed in the driver side corner of the car, and that's why I got it so cheap. $300 bucks. Ebay. :biggrin: 
Interior. :happysad:







]
Changed the front end.








Recent pic. Added "Euro" lights.










:cheesy:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Drove it to the Fresno LG Productions show all the way from POMONA and it ran like a champ! :cheesy:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

BAD ASS MC, I GOT A 78 THAT WAS MY DAD'S JUST SITTING IN MY YARD U JUST INSPIRED ME TO GET TO WORK ON IT. GOOD JOB ON YOUR CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 8 2008, 04:01 AM~12097181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work bro!!! The MC came out real clean. I'm very impressed by the interior. I spent all morning today going thru your buildup on it. I'm tryin to get ideas for my MC's interior. Ive got the paint , bags, lifts, and murals already. Its my daily driver also. I have always been a fan of the work you guys have put out. Keep it up bro. Maybe one day I'll see you guys in cali for a show. I've got a buildup topic for mine in my signature if you wanna check it out.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 9 2009, 07:31 AM~14421578
> *Nice work bro!!! The MC came out real clean. I'm very impressed by the interior. I spent all morning today going thru your buildup on it. I'm tryin to get ideas for my MC's interior. Ive got the paint , bags, lifts, and murals already. Its my daily driver also. I have always been a fan of the work you guys have put out. Keep it up bro. Maybe one day I'll see you guys in cali for a show. I've got a buildup topic for mine in my signature if you wanna check it out.
> *


Thanks bro I appreciate that! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Been working hard on the MC for the past couple of months getting ready for the Super Show next weekend!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Just a lil sneak peek at whats been done.

H.I.D. Headlights


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

New Set of Knockoffs


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

A lil chrome & paint underneath


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

And something got muraled too


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Looks Good Homie I Was I Was Goin o vegas This Year : ( But Theres Always Next Year Que No?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 5 2009, 12:12 AM~15269336
> *Looks Good Homie I Was I Was Goin o vegas This Year  : ( But Theres Always Next Year Que No?
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 29 2009, 12:21 AM~12843573
> *New Mario's Auto Works T-Shirts!
> $15 + shipping
> Available in Black, White, & Gray.
> ...


:wow: :wow: nice Might get one :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 18 2009, 06:11 PM~13925228
> *Drove it to the Fresno LG Productions show all the way from POMONA and it ran like a champ!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 I seen it at that show homie but I didnt see this topic until now. Clean Monte. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 4 2009, 11:00 PM~15269045
> *A lil chrome & paint underneath
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2009, 06:58 AM~15280501
> *:0 I seen it at that show homie but I didnt see this topic until now. Clean Monte.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 7 2009, 11:29 PM~15299391
> *Thanks bro.
> *


touch of wine still goin to shows


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, i did not knew there was a build up topic...love this one. One of the best montes out there with a super nice interior.


----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

One of the best MC's I've seen. Keep up the sick work bro.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster+Oct 8 2009, 08:13 AM~15301415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I appreciate it. I'll be posting some pics of it with its new face lift in a few minutes.
:biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

bad ass MC


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

sick ass monte.. been following ur buildup topic for awhile,, do you have any "in progress" oics of the interior?>


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

how old are u bro ??


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Oct 13 2009, 11:34 AM~15342614
> *how old are u bro ??
> *


19


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice Monte, that thing is hella clean!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 13 2009, 09:27 PM~15349598
> *19
> *


mind if i ask a couple of questions?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Oct 14 2009, 02:38 PM~15356217
> *mind if i ask a couple of questions?
> *



Sure go for it.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Oct 14 2009, 01:38 PM~15356217
> *mind if i ask a couple of questions?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

C l e a n. The interior is indescribable


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 14 2009, 06:56 PM~15359271
> *Sure go for it.
> *


where did u get your kick panels?? 

and your hids?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 14 2009, 08:33 PM~15360639
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DropTop_@Oct 15 2009, 06:50 AM~15362576
> *C l e a n. The interior is indescribable
> *


x2


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Oct 15 2009, 12:12 AM~15363200
> *where did u get your kick panels??
> 
> and your hids?
> *



Ebay bro. They have a LOT of shit on there.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 15 2009, 08:09 PM~15371977
> *Ebay bro. They have a LOT of shit on there.
> *


thanks


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 16 2009, 07:40 PM~15382468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car came out nice  lookin good


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK ALBERT :wave:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

this fucker is tight good job and what are you thinking about building next?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 11 2009, 02:41 AM~15630705
> *this fucker is tight good job and what are you thinking about building next?
> *


Thanks bro. I'm not too sure. I'm helping my pops build his ride right now but afterwards I want to re-do my 64.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE THATS ALL I CAN SAY :wow: :yes: :h5:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Just went through the whole topic for the first time and the car looks good. Is it still your daily? Either way this is one of my motivation topics now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 11 2009, 10:29 AM~15632903
> *Just went through the whole topic for the first time and the car looks good. Is it still your daily? Either way this is one of my motivation topics now.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. Nah not really I mean I still drive it at least 1-2 times a week but not as much as before.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 11 2009, 02:16 AM~15629416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baddddd assssssssss :yes:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2009, 09:55 PM~15639729
> *baddddd assssssssss :yes:
> *


Thanks bro. I can honestly say that this car came out way nicer than I ever originally intended. It was supposed to be a simple daily and evolved into this. Its hard to stop when that lowrider bug bites. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 10 2009, 11:16 PM~15629416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucker is bad ass...pics dont do it justice..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Sick ass monte! Looks even better in person!  good job!


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

Super clean Monte Carlo homie. I have a 84 thats done up, and I'm gonna start my 79 soon. Lookin at your car is motivation to do it agian. Much props.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Never got a chance to post the pics of it getting the pattern treatment. We did it BACKYARD BOOGIE style and patterned it in the garage. The only thing we did at the shop was clear it. The rest was done at home


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

My pops, Albert Sr. did all of the patterning and paint work.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Getting striped before clearing it.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Shoutout to Sal Elias for doing the murals.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Back home for the colorsand and buff treatment.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

After it got cleared


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

that bitch looks bad ass.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

REALLY NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Nov 24 2009, 11:09 AM~15766551
> *REALLY NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the paint came out tite as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

TTT for the Monte build


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Took it to the GNRS this weekend and took 1st place in my class.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 14 2009, 11:00 PM~15668373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass :wow:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

damn homie.. all i gotta say is damn and how did u do it.. bad ass fuckin ride homie! much props dogg!!! :thumbsup: nice ass build up homie good job!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 22 2010, 03:47 AM~16686313
> *damn homie.. all i gotta say is damn and how did u do it.. bad ass fuckin ride homie! much props dogg!!! :thumbsup: nice ass build up homie good job!
> *


Thanks bro. It was a lot of time, money, and LONG nights. :biggrin: But its all worth it in the end.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 23 2010, 08:02 AM~16698668
> *Thanks bro. It was a lot of time, money, and LONG nights.  :biggrin: But its all worth it in the end.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigmoe36 (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: nice ride and how old are u? cant wait to see ur next project


----------



## bigmoe36 (Feb 19, 2010)

:0 :0 im sorry didnt mean those two thums down it was two thums up


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmoe36_@Feb 27 2010, 09:07 PM~16745834
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: nice ride and how old are u? cant wait to see ur next project
> *


I'm 19 now, but I've had the car since I was 17 when I did all of the bodywork. Thanks bro, I'm helping out with a couple of new projects. :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 2 2010, 01:39 AM~16768573
> *I'm 19 now, but I've had the car since I was 17 when I did all of the bodywork. Thanks bro, I'm helping out with a couple of new projects.  :biggrin:
> *


SUP BRO SEEN UR FAM IN CAR CRAZY

BIG UPS TO THE DE ALBA'S AND ELITE C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 2 2010, 12:58 PM~16772773
> *SUP BRO SEEN UR FAM IN CAR CRAZY
> 
> BIG UPS TO THE DE ALBA'S AND ELITE C.C. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. I appreciate that!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 2 2010, 11:13 PM~16496168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 2 2010, 09:42 PM~16778548
> *NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. I was just tripping myself out going through this topic. The MC came a LONG way from when I first got it. Thats why I love LayItLow because it allows you to document your builds.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Man this is a serious Monte, But am I trippin or does the title of this thread say DAILY DRIVER :wow:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 2 2010, 11:13 PM~16779743
> *Man this is a serious Monte, But am I trippin or does the title of this thread say DAILY DRIVER  :wow:
> *


It was my daily when I first finished it, the way it looked on the first pages.But once I lifted and plaqued it, it only comes out a few times a week now, to work and back. You wont see it in a mall parking lot anytime soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 3 2010, 09:41 PM~16790174
> *It was my daily when I first finished it, the way it looked on the first pages.But once I lifted and plaqued it, it only comes out a few times a week now, to work and back. You wont see it in a mall parking lot anytime soon.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Im so glad I dont have to compete against your monte, I hope some day I will be able to build a car up to that par, If I seen your monte at a show I guess I would just have to be like this :0 :wow:  :run: :sprint:


----------



## grim80 (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 14 2010, 11:10 AM~16886733
> *TTT
> *


hey bro i have a 1979 t-top ss but it is nothing close to what u have as far as the nice work youve done on it. I was looking at the differnt ? people would ask u and I seen where they asked you for the bumber moldings bro can you still get them?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Mar 18 2010, 03:43 PM~16929445
> *Im so glad I dont have to compete against your monte, I hope some day I will be able to build a car up to that par, If I seen your monte at a show I guess I would just have to be like this   :0  :wow:    :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: Thanks bro I appreciate the compliment. I've seen your MC and your strollers on here too and they're BAD ASS bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grim80+Mar 18 2010, 07:07 PM~16931190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 18 2010, 09:32 PM~16932976
> *:roflmao: Thanks bro I appreciate the compliment. I've seen your MC and your strollers on here too and they're BAD ASS bro!  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I like all my lowriders, There nice, Mine just are not on the same level as yours, in some ways I want them to be on that level and in other ways I dont, 

Like I painted my frame and got some chrome undies on my regal but, I live in washington (it rains here alot) and I ride my shit so cleaning alll that undercarriage sucks ass.
But then when I go to shows Im like I need to make my shit better.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Mar 19 2010, 06:16 AM~16935174
> *Yea I like all my lowriders, There nice, Mine just are not on the same level as yours, in some ways I want them to be on that level and in other ways I dont,
> 
> Like I painted my frame and got some chrome undies on my regal but, I live in washington (it rains here alot) and I ride my shit so cleaning alll that undercarriage sucks ass.
> ...


Damn bro I didnt know the Regal was yours too. Nice. :thumbsup: Yeah the cleaning is the only down side to have anything chrome underneath. Especially if it rains alot in your area. But the positive outweigh the negatives. :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 19 2010, 06:47 PM~16940676
> *Damn bro I didnt know the Regal was yours too. Nice.  :thumbsup: Yeah the cleaning is the only down side to have anything chrome underneath. Especially if it rains alot in your area. But the positive outweigh the negatives.  :biggrin:
> *


I guess Im just makeing excuses for being lazy, Im just fat and dont want to crawl under my cars anymore :tongue:


----------



## grim80 (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Mar 19 2010, 06:49 PM~16940705
> *I guess Im just makeing excuses for being lazy, Im just fat and dont want to crawl under my cars anymore :tongue:
> *


nice ride homie what part of wa u from


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Drove Blue Magic to San Diego this weekend and it made it with no problems. I didn't place anything but the drive alone is trophy enough for me. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 22 2010, 10:24 PM~16969595
> *Drove the Blue Magic to San Diego this weekend and it made it with no problems. I didn't place anything but the drive alone is trophy enough for me.  :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15668399
> *After it got cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 23 2010, 09:25 AM~16972689
> *HERE YOU GO
> *


 :cheesy: I'd like to thank all the little people......hahaha. Thats a good one bro. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 23 2010, 08:07 PM~16979761
> *:cheesy:  I'd like to thank all the little people......hahaha. Thats a good one bro.  :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 14 2009, 10:56 PM~15668352
> *My pops, Albert Sr. did all of the patterning and paint work.
> 
> 
> ...


pops just wearin a dust mask :biggrin: man he needs a respiratorer, Dam its hard for me to beleave a car as nice as yours, get all painted up in the garage.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 3 2010, 10:41 PM~16790174
> *It was my daily when I first finished it, the way it looked on the first pages.But once I lifted and plaqued it, it only comes out a few times a week now, to work and back. You wont see it in a mall parking lot anytime soon.  :biggrin:
> *



But you WILL see it in a Burger King parking lot!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 28 2010, 01:26 PM~17024537
> *But you WILL see it in a Burger King parking lot!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Dec 21 2009, 01:56 AM~16043417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 1 2010, 10:52 PM~17072944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 10 2010, 11:03 PM~17155834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoooooa thats clean :cheesy:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn that mc is clean homie


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 14 2009, 11:05 PM~15668399
> *After it got cleared
> 
> 
> ...






nice! hope I had a pop that can paint like that! looking good homie!


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 7 2010, 10:51 PM~17130775
> *TTT
> *


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 10 2010, 09:03 PM~17155834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet guts !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 28 2010, 01:26 PM~17024537
> *But you WILL see it in a Burger King parking lot!
> 
> 
> ...


Deom homie that Monte looks fucken badass!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 10 2010, 10:48 PM~17450342
> *Thanks fellas!  :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie that "next episode" was yours?...that dude Sam Torres bought it I see that car here all the time car looks sick homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 11 2010, 07:44 AM~17452433
> *Hey homie that "next episode" was yours?...that dude Sam Torres bought it I see that car here all the time car looks sick homie! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Next Episode was mine. Thanks bro. I miss that car, it used to get up! :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Just dropin by to pay some respect and keep the topic at the top


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 12 2010, 09:27 PM~17472692
> *Yeah Next Episode was mine. Thanks bro. I miss that car, it used to get up!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0. Deom homie never seen that car hop but deom it gets up!! Does the Monte get up?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo+May 13 2010, 09:21 AM~17476830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah the Monte's strictly lay and play bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 13 2010, 09:21 PM~17484309
> *Thanks bro. Hows everything going on ur side?
> Nah the Monte's strictly lay and play bro.  :biggrin:
> *


Any pics of the setup? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 14 2010, 01:02 PM~17490973
> *Any pics of the setup? And of you mind me asking how much did you sell the Lincoln for?:biggrin:
> *


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 13 2010, 09:21 PM~17484309
> *Thanks bro. Hows everything going on ur side?
> Nah the Monte's strictly lay and play bro.  :biggrin:
> *


Good going to go put my Motor back in today


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+May 14 2010, 01:02 PM~17490973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah bro, no pics. Its just a basic 2 pump, 6 batt set up. I'll show some pics if I ever do up the trunk. Oh and it was enough to make me let it go. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 15 2010, 06:36 AM~17497205
> *Good going to go put my Motor back in today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks good bro! Maybe one day I'll be lucky enough to see it in person. :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 17 2010, 08:43 PM~17521866
> *:0  Looks good bro! Maybe one day I'll be lucky enough to see it in person.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL looks better in pics , :happysad: 

Would you like me to delete the pics now that you seen them? I dont want to crowd up your topic.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 17 2010, 08:45 PM~17521893
> *LOL looks better in pics , :happysad:
> 
> Would you like me to delete the pics now that you seen them? I dont want to crowd up your topic.
> *


Nah dont worry about it bro, I dont take layitlow that seriously. :biggrin: Give the topic a lil more variety. :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 12 2010, 09:27 PM~17472692
> *Yeah Next Episode was mine. Thanks bro. I miss that car, it used to get up!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Damn


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 17 2010, 08:42 PM~17521845
> *Nah bro, no pics. Its just a basic 2 pump, 6 batt set up. I'll show some pics if I ever do up the trunk. Oh and it was enough to make me let it go.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey Homie I was reading threw your topic and I noticed you said the color of your monte is cobalt blue, Is it HOK cobalt blue,

If so did you shoot it over silver ?

Mine is HOK KBC Cobalt Blue shot over black toped with blue ice pearl


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 19 2010, 06:52 PM~17544709
> *Hey Homie I was reading threw your topic and I noticed you said the color of your monte is cobalt blue, Is it HOK cobalt blue,
> 
> If so did you shoot it over silver ?
> ...


It's a lil M.A.W. mix bro.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 19 2010, 12:01 PM~17540823
> *:cheesy: Damn
> *


 :biggrin: This is what I got to replace "The Next Episode"


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

looking good, love these cars


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 19 2010, 08:20 PM~17546046
> *It's a lil M.A.W. mix bro.
> *


 :biggrin: Awww the special touch,

Marios Auto Works its like the all state of lowriding (Your in good hands)


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi+May 20 2010, 05:14 AM~17549169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thats a good one. Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

New Mario's Auto Works T-Shirts!
$21 shipped
Paypal ready. [email protected]. Please contact me before ordering.
Available in WHITE ONLY.
L, XL, XXL, XXXL.
If you need a bigger size hit me up and we'll see if we can get them.

Front










Back


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 19 2010, 08:22 PM~17546073
> *:biggrin:  This is what I got to replace "The Next Episode"
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: damn that bitch is clean :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 21 2010, 08:33 PM~17566985
> *:cheesy: damn that bitch is clean :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 14 2009, 10:55 PM~15668343
> *Never got a chance to post the pics of it getting the pattern treatment. We did it BACKYARD BOOGIE style and patterned it in the garage. The only thing we did at the shop was clear it. The rest was done at home
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 12 2010, 09:27 PM~17472692
> *Yeah Next Episode was mine. Thanks bro. I miss that car, it used to get up!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Got a lil something to remember my first low low. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 28 2010, 08:05 AM~17631503
> *Got a lil something to remember my first low low.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: goodshit!


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

hey wassup albert, hows every thing going out there at the shop? see you guys at sanberdoo


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 28 2010, 08:05 AM~17631503
> *Got a lil something to remember my first low low.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 28 2010, 10:11 AM~17632517
> *hey wassup albert, hows every thing going out there at the shop? see you  guys at sanberdoo
> *


Whats up bro, everythings going good. We're not going to Berdoo this year dogg, we're gonna hit the Nite Life Show in Santa Barbara. Should be a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 28 2010, 11:25 AM~17633150
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

All ready for the drive to Santa Barbara tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 28 2010, 08:05 AM~17631503
> *Got a lil something to remember my first low low.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Drove it from Pomona to Santa Barbara and back. Also took 3rd in my class and Best Paint which was a big surprise. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 7 2010, 07:40 AM~17715263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 9 2010, 12:26 PM~17738616
> *Congrats homie! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Saw this car in santa barbara and its bad ass!!!!! Love the paint job!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jun 15 2010, 11:06 AM~17793195
> *Saw this car in santa barbara and its bad ass!!!!! Love the paint job!!!
> *


Thanks bro, I appreciate it! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 15 2010, 02:36 PM~17497205
> *Good going to go put my Motor back in today
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 15 2010, 09:24 PM~17799037
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Bean!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Took Blue Magic out for a cruise down Hollywood Blvd. with Mr. Cartoon, Lifestyle, Uce, and Southside. We all had a great time, thanks to JD aka Hustle Harder for the pics.
















































































[/quote]


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17931647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick :biggrin:


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

i think i saw this car at a cruise with other cars on Hollywood Blvd........i was riding with Toomer from Lifestyle....


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 2 2010, 05:46 PM~17948590
> *i think i saw this car at a cruise with other cars on Hollywood Blvd........i was riding with Toomer from Lifestyle....
> *


Yup that was me. :biggrin: That was a fun night.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Happy fourth little big homie :biggrin: 

Your family is all about what the american dream is and why our founding fathers fought for our independence for that dream.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 3 2010, 07:43 AM~17951738
> *Happy fourth little big homie  :biggrin:
> 
> Your family is all about what the american dream is and why our founding fathers fought for our independence for that dream.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Bad ass ride


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Go peep out this event this weekend, its free to get in and its for a good cause. We're going to have some cars on display from ELITE C.C. and we're donating a custom painted skate board to be auctioned off.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## datmonte (Sep 5, 2010)

Big ups to you man, it really is a clean MC, by the way how did that grill ever get done?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by datmonte_@Sep 20 2010, 09:58 AM~18610807
> *Big ups to you man, it really is a clean MC, by the way how did that grill ever get done?
> *


Thanks bro. I custom made it. Give me a call if you're interested in having one done. (909) 568-5579


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Car looks Top Notch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Sep 22 2010, 12:19 AM~18629434
> *Car looks Top Notch! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

My '64 Impala :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 26 2010, 10:34 AM~18664483
> *My '64 Impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 64!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Figured I'd post some of the work I've been doing on here. This is the first piece that I've personally designed and layed out. Didn't get to shoot it since I didnt want to ruin it and it was a customer's.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 26 2010, 10:34 AM~18664483
> *My '64 Impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. First time seeing this one. Always wondered why your screenname was elite64 :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 28 2010, 11:32 PM~18689466
> *Sweet. First time seeing this one. Always wondered why your screenname was elite64  :biggrin:
> *


Haha, Yeah thats my side chick.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 26 2010, 01:34 PM~18664483
> *My '64 Impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

FOR SALE
NO TRADES!
Serious inquires only!
(909)568-5579


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup bro, just droppin in to show some Aloha in here. Does this mean you got a new project? TTT for a bad ass 79 MC.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 09:27 AM~18850419
> *Wassup bro, just droppin in to show some Aloha in here. Does this mean you got a new project?  TTT for a bad ass 79 MC.
> *


Something like that bro. Thanks again. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

been some years ive been to your shop in pomona but these pics let me think it was yesterday!!

:wow: :wow: :wow: amazing artwork just OFF THE HOOK!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Oct 30 2010, 02:26 AM~18945693
> *been some years ive been to your shop in pomona but these pics let me think it was yesterday!!
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  amazing artwork just OFF THE HOOK!!!
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodbye Blue Magic :tears:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 01:23 PM~18952642
> *Goodbye Blue Magic  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


amazing car!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 31 2010, 11:40 AM~18952759
> *amazing car!!!
> *


Thanks bro, I sold it this past monday.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 11:23 AM~18952642
> *Goodbye Blue Magic  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 1 2010, 11:24 PM~18964569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 2 2010, 06:20 PM~18970516
> *:roflmao:
> *


wats next?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Nov 2 2010, 09:34 PM~18972435
> *wats next?
> *


Set up the new shop, then see what projects we can get our hands on. :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:07 PM~18981581
> *Set up the new shop, then see what projects we can get our hands on.  :biggrin:
> *



u guys moved??


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 3 2010, 11:12 PM~18981617
> *u guys moved??
> 
> 
> *


Expanded the business. Peep it out.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=567455&st=0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 4 2010, 08:29 PM~18989428
> *Expanded the business. Peep it out.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=567455&st=0
> *



ooh snappp good stuff....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Good Bye Blue Magic.....hope you go to a good home.  I gotta come by and check out the new shop, maybe next year I'll take my MC over to get some cleaning and fresh new coat of Kandy Purple. :biggrin:


----------

